# new bow



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

hey guys rememeber along time ago when I posted a topic about an old browning I was rebuilding for my little brother, well I finally broke down and bought him a new bow and set up completely... Its a Buck Saber, so far I like it. He likes it. He got a whisker biscut, figured that'd be best for him, nice three pin cobra sights, 6- arrow quiver, not sure, but some kind of really nice release, I bought him a new wrist strap, new peep sights, string is in awesome condition, it came with a hard shell 24- arrow holder flambeua case, maxes out at 60# 28" draw, perfect fit for him. V-fllte stabelizer, and i've been getting him the "little stuff" here and there so he has his own, personalizing/needs/tools/wants kit.lol I just might have to take it away from him.lol He has woke me up at like 5:45 two mornings in a row to see if I wanna go shoot.lol jk he's really likin it. Heres a pic of it...









I really like the cam set up. the top is just a round one, and the bottom is shaped like a "D"... whats that called?


----------

